
Shenandoah GC in JDK 13 - kjeetgill
https://developers.redhat.com/blog/2019/06/27/shenandoah-gc-in-jdk-13-part-1-load-reference-barriers/
======
kjeetgill
I figured I'd catch the attention of anyone excited about Epsilon GC posted
earlier[1].

This post specifically addresses how Shenandoah can be a copying/compacting
garbage collector in the face of concurrent mutation.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21736199](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21736199)

